# MILNET.CA - What do you drive?



## aesop081 (7 Sep 2008)

MY ride, all cleaned up and shining  


Please join in, i like seeing other people's rides.


----------



## TN2IC (7 Sep 2008)

That's a nice Mitsu.. I remember when they first came out. I had to take one for a spin. Very impressive. Love the color too.

Nice taste CDN Aviator


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Sep 2008)

I have pride in my 32 window Coup...








dileas

tess


----------



## Shamrock (7 Sep 2008)

4 wheels good, 2 wheels better.


----------



## HItorMiss (7 Sep 2008)

2 wheels....and what comes with it when you ride one  ;D


----------



## Kendrick (7 Sep 2008)

That one's mine. 

Didn't bother posting the car, it's a purple 2000 Neon... 



> MY ride, all cleaned up and shining
> 
> 
> Please join in, i like seeing other people's rides.



I know which tires to slash now  >


----------



## Haggis (7 Sep 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> 2 wheels....and what comes with it when you ride one  ;D



So, how do you like her bike?   ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (7 Sep 2008)

Oh you know she lets me take it for a ride now and then....

One hot biker chick though!


----------



## Haggis (7 Sep 2008)

My 1974 Plymouth Duster, 340 Six-Pack.  Damned thing would pass everything on the highway... except a gas station.


----------



## Shamrock (7 Sep 2008)

Haggis said:
			
		

> So, how do you like her bike?   ;D



Bwaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Sep 2008)

Haggis said:
			
		

> My 1974 Plymouth Duster, 340 Six-Pack.  Damned thing would pass everything on the highway... except a gas station.



Haggis, I'll match your pain and raise you a 440!


----------



## navymich (7 Sep 2008)

My present to myself after my CT and 3's course.


----------



## belka (7 Sep 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Oh you know she lets me take it for a ride now and then....



The chick or the bike?  >

Here is my beater, pics are large so i'll just link them.

http://xs127.xs.to/xs127/08212/101_0371707.jpg

http://xs127.xs.to/xs127/08212/101_0363758.jpg

Perfect car for this place.


----------



## nurse sarah (7 Sep 2008)

This is my baby...(it seeems to be a popular military people's choice as he has a few brothers around base...). But me and Spike have seen some things together  wouldnt trade him in ever!


----------



## PViddy (7 Sep 2008)

Here she is!  1998 Volvo V70 T-5 the last of the true Swedish Volvo's before Ford bought them in 99.  236 hp inline 5 (that's right 5 cylinder!  )...TURBO CHARGED! sorry just wanted to say that in a monster truck voice.  Only a few mods here and there.  A true European sport wagon, perfect for my cycling/outdoor lifestyle.  Looking forward to other members posts.


----------



## kabogadil (8 Sep 2008)

My baby at a campsite in Northern Ontario. 
Honda Civic Coupe DX-G 06


----------



## axeman (8 Sep 2008)

ill see your 440 and raise you to 454. 31 ft of recreation  300 $ of fuel and still would of taken more..


----------



## Zoomie (8 Sep 2008)

My 2001 X5.


----------



## ballz (8 Sep 2008)

NINJA said:
			
		

> Here is my *beater*, pics are large so i'll just link them.



how DARE you refer to an STI as a beater! If I ever see that car around I'm stealing it and giving it proper care!

I drive the new generation (2008) Impreza RS and being in school and all, can only and do frequently dream of being able to afford an STI, so you offended me on a personal level  ;D


----------



## bigvander (8 Sep 2008)

Heres My 2004 GMC Sierra after a decent afternoon of working in the mud






and one of er all cleaned up


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Sep 2008)

Its not much, but its mine and I kinda like it!  2000 VW Jetta GLS TDI, Montreal to Moncton on a tank at 120 km/h, all the options except leather interior.  Gotta love heated seats in a diesel in the winter!


----------



## tango22a (8 Sep 2008)

PViddy:

Amazing! Same car, same year,same colour,same wheels, though mine has a roof-rack.... and driver is a lot older!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## PViddy (8 Sep 2008)

> PViddy:
> 
> Amazing! Same car, same year,same colour,same wheels, though mine has a roof-rack.... and driver is a lot older!
> 
> ...



218 000 Km's and still going strong! (i know she's still a baby to most Volvo owners  ;D ).  Do you have the spolier on the back as well ? i always wondered if that was OEM or not.

cheers

PV


----------



## Rodahn (8 Sep 2008)

Well, the car ain't much but it is economical..... The other is for when I want to get into trouble    >


----------



## tango22a (8 Sep 2008)

PViddy :

Car has spoiler, I was told that it was standard with T5 package. She has about same mileage as your's also!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Sep 2008)

PViddy said:
			
		

> 218 000 Km's and still going strong! (*i know she's still a baby * to most Volvo owners  ;D ).  Do you have the spolier on the back as well ? i always wondered if that was OEM or not.
> 
> cheers
> 
> PV



The guys at the VW dealer said pretty much the same thing about my Jetta TDI (just about 220k on it now).  "Its just getting broken in".  Aside from oil changes and a timing belt kit, tires, etc...I haven't done anything to it either.


----------



## geo (8 Sep 2008)

An old photo of my buggy..... 1995 740I


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Sep 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> An old photo of my buggy..... 1995 740I



Geo, yours is mine's big brother!

('95 540i/6)


----------



## GUNS (10 Sep 2008)

I wanted a Mustang for a Father's Day gift. I got a pickup.


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Sep 2008)

I can feel the envy when you see this one.   My other car is a ..... uh, wait .... this is my other car.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Sep 2008)

2005 Dodge SX 2.0

My wheels! Don't worry, its not my license plate, borrow'd the pic from kijiji. Only difference from that vehicle and mine is tinted windows (Auto Glass Plus in Kingston rocks), and a few nicks in the paint from some inconsiderate parking lot people. If I had the disposable income, I'd probably try to make it as close to an SRT-4 as possible, I love those cars. Neon on steroids.


----------



## geo (10 Sep 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Geo, yours is mine's big brother!
> 
> ('95 540i/6)



Nice cars.  Once you've driven one, you really can't go back to anything of a lesser kind.
Umm... I would venture to say - standard ?


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Sep 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Nice cars.  Once you've driven one, you really can't go back to anything of a lesser kind.
> Umm... I would venture to say - standard ?



Aye!  6-speed, chipped (~320 hp)...pulls like a freight train, yet < 2000rpm at 120 in 6th and 30-31MPG on the hwy.  

M5's weren't made in 95, this was the next best thing; a guaranteed smile on the face every time driving it.  ;D

G2G


----------



## armyvern (11 Sep 2008)

A  pic of my ride after my most recent crash landing; I'm lucky to have survived judging by the angle of entry.


----------



## BinRat55 (11 Sep 2008)

2009 Hyundai Sonata GSE - SWEET!!! Traded in my Santa FE (thought it was the worst mistake ever...) turned out it was the best thing I ever did - the gas mileage is OUTRAGOUS!!! Presently I get about 1000 Km to a tank (hwy km's of course) - $80 bucks to fill up and there's only 4000Km on her...

I haven't figured out how to attach a pic yet...


----------



## Thompson_JM (12 Sep 2008)

http://photos-g.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v307/246/51/517176202/n517176202_1481030_6818.jpg
http://photos-e.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v117/246/51/517176202/n517176202_437420_9441.jpg
http://photos-f.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v117/246/51/517176202/n517176202_437421_9768.jpg
http://photos-d.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v117/246/51/517176202/n517176202_437419_9030.jpg

My 1999 Nissan Maxima ES.

170,000 on it now.... Runs great. nice pickup, good lines... 

only downside is it takes High Grade... though you can usually get by with the Mid Grade stuff...


----------



## SprCForr (12 Sep 2008)

Same as my car's make, model and year but mine is a nicer green.







'68 Impala


----------



## TN2IC (13 Sep 2008)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> Same as my car's make, model and year but mine is a nicer green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I"m jealous..


----------



## SprCForr (13 Sep 2008)

Cheaper than a new car. 

Best thing is autoparts stores still stock all the bits. Being a Chevy, engines, trannies and the like number in the millions!


----------



## the_girlfirend (6 Nov 2008)

Hey there!

There is a topic about cats and dogs... I could not find one on cars... there it is!

I drive a black corolla toyota 2001 with about 300 000 km. 
Very reliable, cheap on gaz, cheap on repairs, I love it.

(I wish I had an Audi R8  ;D, but I could content myself with a Subaru Impreza wrx sti  ;D)


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Nov 2008)

This thread asked people to post pictures of their cars.


----------



## the_girlfirend (6 Nov 2008)

thank you!!!


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Nov 2008)

No pics, so:
I drive a 2000 Ford Explorer
I wish I drove a Leopard 2A6!  Just kidding.  I actually really enjoyed my 1999 Grand Am GT, complete with sun roof!  Black, naturally.  Very nice ride!


----------



## RCR Grunt (6 Nov 2008)

I wish I drove one of these...







Just because it looks like what would happen if a Humvee raped a Lamborghini and they had an illegitimate child.


----------



## Rodahn (6 Nov 2008)

Well I'm currently driving a nice fuel efficient Hyundai Elantra, but wish I had the BMW M3/M5.... Though when I do feel the need for speed, I hop onto my Honda ST1300.


----------



## Celticgirl (6 Nov 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Well I'm currently driving a nice fuel efficient Hyundai Elantra



Same here! I'll be getting rid of it sometime next year, though. Not sure yet what is on my "wish list" for new wheels.


----------



## the_girlfirend (6 Nov 2008)

I think that the price of gas does influence our decisions... 
it is hard to find the balance between size, horsepower, and gas consumption.
If I had to buy a new car today, I think I would go for a small one, 
But I am still hoping for a nice small SUV Hybrid, I haven't found one yet.


----------



## fire_guy686 (6 Nov 2008)

We got a 06 Focus for putting back and forth to work in. The family rig is an 06 Freestyle. 

I would love to be driving a Range Rover HSE Sport. Not in a million years though unless of course I win the lottery.


----------



## PanaEng (6 Nov 2008)

MAMS_933 said:
			
		

> I would love to be driving a Range Rover HSE Sport. Not in a million years though unless of course I win the lottery.



Second that one. 
My ride is a 2000 Subaru Forester. What I like about it: real all-wheel-drive, high ground clearance - I can go almost anywhere and it has shown off to some off-roadies that said it was crap; funny thing is I ended up pulling one of them when they got stuck in the mud and I was the only one in a position to help (others in the group could have but...)
I can pull my boat with it no problems - towed to Glocester, Virginia and Shelbourne, NS from Ottawa.
What I don't like: not enough leg room and dash layout: fixed somewhat with the latest model.

For outdoor fun I would like a Hummer or even a reconditioned surplus one.


----------



## Marshall (6 Nov 2008)

Currently I am looking into the Atlantic Autotrader for a vehicle.. (Currently 18, so first car) Going for something reliable and hopefully under 50,000KM and under 10K$.. But I am willing to put 15K$ if it is exceptional.. But ill probably settle in the 6-8K$ range (Seen some good rides). Waiting till December to buy a car though.. but just getting an idea on general prices... Any rec's on models? I am looking for a good travel car.. with decent storage for traveling.. Rather a 2-door sedan/hatchback, but I am ok with 4-door. 

Ah boy..


----------



## Harris (6 Nov 2008)

I currently drive a 03 Ford Sport Trac. I'm going to be buying a Mustang GT within the next 3 years. White with red racing stripes if all goes as planned.

My wife drives a 05 Focus. That will be upgraded next year to hopefully a Jeep Wrangler 4 door.


----------



## chrisf (6 Nov 2008)

I've always said if I were to win the lottery tommorow, I'd buy myself a dumptruck, so I could drive it around, pull up next to hummers, and laugh at the owners for their choice in "tiny" trucks.


----------



## MikeL (6 Nov 2008)

2009 Jeep Patriot  North Edition


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Nov 2008)

05 Altima 2.5 EXtra with 53k km


----------



## socialhandgrenade (6 Nov 2008)

I have a 2009 Volkswagen jetta wagon TDI. As well as a 1995 jeep YJ.


----------



## ex-Sup (6 Nov 2008)

99 Sierra XCab 4x4; wife drives the "Loser Cruiser" (05 Montana SV6). Hoping to replace my truck with a shiny new Sierra Crew Cab in a couple of years.


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Nov 2008)

AUII XLS Ford Falcon Utility (Ute) 8/2000.

Duel fuel (ULP/LPG) with +1200km range, 5 spd manual, Tickford wheel pack, and 157kw @ 80 Kph.

Excuse the mess in my garage  ;D

OWDU


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Nov 2008)

2000 Rangerover, wish I could get a 2.8TD 110 Defender


----------



## Lil_T (6 Nov 2008)

I drive - 2008 Honda Civic DX-G Sedan  in that sexy blue colour     I love it, but I wish I also had a '68 VW Beetle.  

Husband drives - 2003 Pontiac Sunfire.  He wishes he had either a BMW 328xi or a Mini Cooper (something about that go-cart handling).


----------



## Mapcinq (6 Nov 2008)

I ride a bus everywhere I go...
Id like to own and old Toyota FJ40, or possibly a new Hummer H3T when it comes out.


----------



## MarkS33 (6 Nov 2008)

My car is a 1993 silver Nissan Altima with some sick looking duct tape highlights and a beautiful cracked windshield! the dent in the front driver side quarter panel really adds to the "used race" look of the car. 

what do I wish I drove? how about one of these... Austin Martin DB-S







I LOVE that car. everything about it is just amazing.


----------



## PanaEng (6 Nov 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> AUII XLS Ford Falcon Utility (Ute) 8/2000.
> 
> Duel fuel (ULP/LPG) with +1200km range, 5 spd manual, Tickford wheel pack, and 157kw @ 80 Kph.
> 
> ...


Nice little truck. I'm impressed by the range.

cheers,
Frank


----------



## tango22a (6 Nov 2008)

98 Volvo V70 T5 which has eaten 5.0L Mustang to 130km/hr. Best car of 9 Volvos I have owned. Presently looking for Volvo/Volvo XC70 as opposed to ford/Volvo XC70.
If cannot be found will probably buy Subaru Forester.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Yrys (6 Nov 2008)

I won't wish to drive a specific car (as I don't have a driving license  :-\ ),
but I wish one of my friends had a Lexus, so I could get to sit in one often...

Fall in love with it when a friend of a friend gave me a lift in one, sigh  :crybaby: ...


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Nov 2008)

Haha my kind of thred  

Well I currently drive a 94 YJ with some 31' Adventuro A/T's (apparently biggest w/o lift) 

But I wish i had one of these 




http://www.unicatamericas.com/vehicles_amerigo_unimog.html

And hope to be commanding in a Leo or Cougar in 5 years (according to some armoured personnel I have met)


----------



## SupersonicMax (6 Nov 2008)

2008 Jetta!


----------



## chris_log (6 Nov 2008)

2008 Mazda 3. It's a GREAT car and well worth the price (which is a little steep for a four door econo-box). 

Once I get posted I'm looking to get an old beater Jeep to bash around trails in.


----------



## TCBF (6 Nov 2008)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> ... And hope to be commanding in a Leo or Cougar in 5 years (according to some armoured personnel I have met)



- A COUGAR????!!!


----------



## Bass ackwards (7 Nov 2008)

An unusually long commute prompted me to buy an '03 Cavalier, 4 door. A black one. It now has 260,000 kms on it. it's reliable, cheap to run, handles well, is reasonably comfortable and, most importantly, is paid for.

God I loathe that car. Always have.

I don't have the commute anymore, so I was planning to get into a Jeep Rubicon Unlimited this fall. Unfortunately the great financial panic has got me holding off from saddling myself with a large debt. 
Maybe next spring...


----------



## Jimmy67 (7 Nov 2008)

Too bad they both take premium... ouch!!! I might sell em both... A Challenger is sounding good; 450 horspower of V8 goodness! ;D


----------



## TCBF (7 Nov 2008)

- First Car (used):  73 Mazda RX2.  Push acc pedal to floor - other two barrels in the carb opened up.  Bought from a good friend in Thunder Bay.

- Second Car (new): 78 Honda Accord Hatchback. Canoe on top, gravel roads, Over 100,000 km on Highways 17/11 Petawawa to Thunder Bay and back.  Bought in Pembroke.

- Third Car: (new) 84 Honda Accord Hatchback.  Did five years of Autobahn driving in this car.  Called it the A5 Rocket ( 165 kmh on the A5(E8) Autobahn driving to and from work at the "North Marg" every day!). Car saw Vimy Ridge, Dieppe, Verdun, Waterloo, Falaise...  Bought in Kentville.

- Fourth Car: (new) 93 Civic four Door (DW was expecting..).  Still have it.  438,000 km and counting.  About 1/4 of that on Hwy 14 Edmonton/Wainwright.  Bought in Fredericton.

- Fifth Car (used) 99 Civic Four Door. Still have it.  Wife's car.  Bought in Edmonton.

- Car I want: Mercedes-Benz 770 W07 (K).  Naturally, I would ride in the back...

 8)


----------



## Jimmy67 (7 Nov 2008)

I want one of these, how can you not love a car that gets a review like this?

[When driving the Mercedes SLR McLaren through a tunnel] “When they debate as to what the sound of the SLR engine was akin to, the British engineers from McLaren said it sounded like a Spitfire. But the German engineers from Mercedes said ‘Nein! Nein! Sounds like a Messerschmitt!’ They were both wrong. It sounds like the God of Thunder, gargling with nails.”


----------



## eurowing (7 Nov 2008)

There is no replacement for displacement!  Some folks are clearly cylinder challenged.   I only have 33 cylinders, but I feel the first 24 are worthy. ;D

V8, 1986 Mercedes Coupe, a smoke silver 560 SEC with Alcantera Leather seats (upgrade from leather).  In its day, she was the queen of the Mercedes fleet and proper respect is paid even today. Germans genuflect as it passes at 252 kph.  I love this car!  Note to potential owners,  NEVER do a full speed run with windows down and sunroof open.  Bad things happen to the headliner.  This is not a "green vehicle". 

V8, 1995 Chev Tahoe 5.7 Ltr.  I bought it for its towing ability and because of the Throttle Body Injection system.  This means I can fix it myself!  I bought this green vehicle after I moved to Vancouver Island.  It is chic to be green here so now I am to be considered cool.  > The interior is brown cause, well, a green interior would offend me.

V8, 1992 Mallard Class A motorhome with a 460 engine and a 350 ltr fuel tank.  

Slightly less worthy, but a great deal of reliable fun is the 1985 Gold Wing with 4 cylinders.

A token to high fuel costs, the "Chick Magnet", 88 Tercel, complete with 300,000 km engine, extra ventiltion around each wheel well and multi hued paint job with rust highlights!  Completely effeminate at 4 Cylinders, plus the shame of front wheel drive. :-[  If front wheel drive were any good, NASCAR and Formula 1 would certainly race at least one their cars in showroom config! >

The final 3 cylinders are to be found in La Lawnmower, The chainsaw and the weedwhacker.  I am in between boats, but I should be adding at least 4 more cylinders there.  

Long live the internal combustion engine!


----------



## p_imbeault (7 Nov 2008)

I drive a 99 Chevy Blazer (first vehicle I ever owned) and today I just picked up this beast $500 its not the prettiest thing but it runs great for a little beater ( and its a chevy so it should last another 28 years no problem here in Yellowknife  >)


----------



## kurolap (7 Nov 2008)

I am currently driving a 1979 Cadillac Seville d'elegant. very nice; black and silver, leather interior fur on the floor. 5.7 v8. 
its a great car. unfortunately, it does not feel like she has much life left.

I wish i was driving that same cadi, straight off the production line. Minntttttttt


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Nov 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - A COUGAR????!!!



I was told most RMC graduates are first put in to Cougars, and from what I have seen most Armoured personnel first get put on the Cougar, also they seem like fast little devils out in open terrain.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (7 Nov 2008)

For city driving I have a Honda Fit, 50 Mpg, almost 10 days in bewteen fillups. Rides like sherman tank, but gets great gas mileage!

For Hwy and long trips I have a 2007 Buick rendevous CXL all wheel drive crossover, heated, power leather seats, heated mirrors, self tinting windows, 8 speaker premium sound system with an I-pod jack, Pop-up GPS nav system, quad climate controls and Pop down DVD player in back. 2 1/2 tons of good old American gas guzzling comfort. Rides like a big old cadilac! I get a better sleep in this thing than in my bed ;D


----------



## chris_log (7 Nov 2008)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> I was told most RMC graduates are first put in to Cougars, and from what I have seen most Armoured personnel first get put on the Cougar, also they seem like fast little devils out in open terrain.



Cougars were taken out of service years ago. I think whomever you were talking to was referring to Coyotes.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (7 Nov 2008)

I drive a Blue 96 Chevrolet Cavalier. Its not bad for a rusted piece of tin, but it gets me around. I'd rather a 1968 Camaro SS, but life isn't that fair


----------



## TCBF (7 Nov 2008)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> I was told most RMC graduates are first put in to Cougars, and from what I have seen most Armoured personnel first get put on the Cougar, also they seem like fast little devils out in open terrain.



- I think they meant to say "Coyote", as I believe the last Cougar left regular force regimental service about 1998 or so.


----------



## TCBF (7 Nov 2008)

eurowing said:
			
		

> ... extra ventiltion around each wheel well ...



- Nicely put!


----------



## lennoj (7 Nov 2008)

The red and white limousine for me(OC Transpo). If trucks continue sliding in price I wouldn't mind picking out a chevy.

I’ve always wanted to go to Vegas and rent a Diablo for a day and race it around on the desert highways…


----------



## 2 Cdo (7 Nov 2008)

Presently driving a 04 F150 4x4 with a 4 inch suspension lift and a new gunrack! I wish I could drive an 04 F150 4x4 with a 4 inch suspension lift, new gunrack and a supercharger! 8)


----------



## TN2IC (7 Nov 2008)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I've always said if I were to win the lottery tommorow, I'd buy myself a dumptruck, so I could drive it around, pull up next to hummers, and laugh at the owners for their choice in "tiny" trucks.




I feel that each day my friend... Hahahahahah!!! Try a Volvo 630 truck... 13 speed.. Cummins  ;D

Honestly.. I want to drive Grave Digger. I think I"m sick of traffic.


----------



## PanaEng (7 Nov 2008)

maybe this will get some to buy a subaru forester:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvPglbxbcOQ

if that doesn't work for you:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RJkjFRnLJI&feature=related

cheers,
Frank


----------



## Rodahn (8 Nov 2008)

I'd love to get my hands on one of these....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK_ndSAZz0s


----------



## AMcLeod (10 Nov 2008)

i drive a '92 ford flare side. i wish i drove a international CXT or an F650


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Nov 2008)

I drive a black 2007 GMC Sierra half ton.

I wish I could ride in a LAV with Chad Horn gunning the 25mm, and dismount with Mike Seggie and Andrew Grenon as my fire team partners. 

We will NEVER forget you.


----------



## Garett (10 Nov 2008)

A 2006 Honda Civic and 2009 Subaru Forester. A Motor Trend Car of the Year and SUV of the Year. Yeah, I'm awsome.


----------



## PanaEng (10 Nov 2008)

Garett said:
			
		

> A 2006 Honda Civic and 2009 Subaru Forester. A Motor Trend Car of the Year and SUV of the Year. Yeah, I'm awsome.


Nice combination. How do you like your Subaru? 
Let me rephrase that, is there anything you don't like about it?
did you get the turbo engine?

cheers,
Frank


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Nov 2008)

My wife tells me she will look good in this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAWDf6EorDY&feature=related


----------



## SprCForr (17 Nov 2008)

I got around to getting a picture. See attached.

As I mentioned in the other thread, '68 Impala but a nicer green.


----------



## PanaEng (17 Nov 2008)

Colin P said:
			
		

> My wife tells me she will look good in this!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAWDf6EorDY&feature=related


Yikes!
I want one but they are fugly!  ;D


----------



## medaid (17 Nov 2008)

I drive a Toyota Sera, but I wish I was driving a Nissan Fair Lady (that's right not the North American name of 300ZX, but the JDM Fair Lady)


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (17 Nov 2008)

2006 Pearl White Subaru Tribeca B9....


Matthew.


----------



## Cobrajr (11 Jun 2009)

So after a lengthy search, I'm surprised to see that this had not been posted before. If it has, please direct me to the thread and mods can delete this one.

So the title is pretty self explanatory. Post some pros and cons if you feel like it.

I drive an 04 Pontiac Aztek and I'm fixing up my dads 92 VW Jetta Marathon - Diesel











Pros : Dispite it only being Front Wheel Drive, its amazing in winter. MASSIVE amounts of cargo, and passenger space. For the size of the engine (3.4L V6) its not horrible on gas. Accelerates faster then most SUV/Crossovers Iv seen.

Cons : Lots of people say its ugly, but I love it. Only a 4 speed auto, destroying my good fuel consumption when going over ~115. 

My dad drives an 09 Ford Escape, and is getting the 2010 version in October (company car plans ROCK!!)

We also keep are Ford F350 Turbo Diesel running for hauling stuff around.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jun 2009)

Actually, I'm quite sure there have been various threads on "My first car", "Pictures of your car" and "What car would you like to drive".  I'm just too lazy to *really* search.


----------



## Cobrajr (11 Jun 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm quite sure there have been various threads on "My first car", "Pictures of your car" and "What car would you like to drive".  I'm just too lazy to *really* search.



I really thought there would be too, that's why I searched for a good 30 mins before making a new thread.... but found nothing  :-\

But I guess another one wouldn't hurt too much.....


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jun 2009)

It's there, trust me.


----------



## kkwd (11 Jun 2009)

Here's one you might want to look at. 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81087.0.html


----------



## kkwd (11 Jun 2009)

Another one.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/79635.0.html


----------



## kkwd (11 Jun 2009)

Another with a car-like theme.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/73136.0.html


----------



## kkwd (11 Jun 2009)

This is pretty entertaining.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/66628.0.html


----------



## Cobrajr (11 Jun 2009)

How did none of those, ESPECIALLY the first two not show up in my searches. The titles are pretty much word for word what I was using to search with......


----------



## kkwd (11 Jun 2009)

I used the search term "car do you drive" and found all those pages.


----------



## Haggis (11 Jun 2009)

Is that a "merge" I see off in the distance?


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Jun 2009)

Currently the guys at CFB Shilo Car Club are restoring Mike's 68 Plymouth Barracuda S Model Sports Coupe. That will be a sweet ride.
Once its done I'll post a pic.
The heart is a 360 ci Dodge engine, that was formerly a truck engine in the early 70's.  The transmission came with it. The wheels are going to knock your socks off!!
I technically own this car, but its not mine. It's Mike's car and we are custodians of that sweet car!


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Jun 2009)

Old Solduer
Sounds like a sweet ride!  I can't wait to see the photos of it!


----------

